# Verkaufe/Tausche neuwertige BluRays und PS3 Spiele



## kutty (3. September 2011)

BluRay: 13 Assassins, FSK 16, VB 11 Euro
 BluRay: #9, FSK 12, VB 7 Euro
 BluRay: Appleseed Ex Machina, FSK 12, VB 6 Euro
 BluRay: A Nightmare on Elm Street, FSK 16, VB 6 Euro
 BluRay: Dead Snow, FSK 18, VB 6 Euro
 BluRay: Dead Space Downfall, FSK 18, VB 8 Euro
 BluRay: Devil´s Playground, FSK 18, VB 7 Euro
 BluRay: Cabin Fever, 2-Disc Special Edition, FSK 18, VB 13 Euro
 BluRay: Cabin Fever 2, FSK 18, VB 7 Euro
 BluRay: Drag me to hell, FSK 16, VB 6 Euro
 BluRay: Eden Log, FSK 16, VB 5 Euro
 BluRay: Dawn of the Dead, FSK 18, VB 7 Euro
 BluRay: Fighting Beat, FSK 16, VB 5 Euro
 BluRay: Fighting Beat 2, FSK 18, VB 5 Euro
 BluRay: Frontier(s), FSK 18, VB 8 Euro
 BluRay: Harry Potter und der Stein der Weisen, FSK 6, VB 7 Euro
 BluRay: Harry Potter und die Kammer des Schreckens, FSK 12, VB 7 Euro
 BluRay: Harry Potter und der Gefangene von Askaban, FSK 12, VB 7 Euro
 BluRay: Harry Potter und der Feuerkelch, FSK 12, VB 7 Euro
 BluRay: Harry Potter und der Orden des Phönix, FSK 12, VB 7 Euro
 BluRay: Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz, 2-Disc-Edition, FSK 12, VB 8 Euro
 BluRay: Hatchet, FSK 18, VB 8 Euro
 BluRay: Hatchet 2, FSK 18, VB 7 Euro
 BluRay: Haus der 1000 Leichen, FSK 18, VB 9 Euro
 BluRay: Highlander The Source, FSK 16, VB 6 Euro
 BluRay: IP Man 1 & 2, Steelbook 2-Disc Special Edition, FSK 18, VB 20 Euro
 BluRay: Land of the Dead, FSK 18, VB 8 Euro
 BluRay: Legend of the Fist, FSK 18, VB 13 Euro
 BluRay: Merantau, FSK 18, VB 13 Euro
 BluRay: Mortal Kombat, FSK 16, VB 9 Euro
 BluRay: Mortal Kombat Annihilation, FSK 18, VB 12 Euro
 BluRay: Ninja Assassin, FSK 18, VB 7 Euro
 BluRay: No Man´s Land, FSK 18, VB 5 Euro
 BluRay: Oldboy, FSK 16, 6 Euro
 BluRay: REC, FSK 18, 11 Euro
 BluRay: Resident Evil Degeneration, FSK 16, VB 5 Euro
 BluRay: Storm Warriors, Steelbook Edition, FSK 16, VB 11 Euro
 BluRay: Train, FSK 18, 5 Euro
 BluRay: Triangle, FSK 16, VB 7 Euro
 BluRay: Vampire, FSK 16, VB 6 Euro

 PS3-Spiel: NBA 2010 Live, FSK 6, 28 Euro inkl. Einschreiben Einwurf
 PS3-Spiel: NHL 2010, FSK 12, 13 Euro inkl. Einschreiben Einwurf


----------



## kutty (2. Oktober 2011)

Updated


----------



## X3niC (15. Oktober 2011)

Ist Dawn of the Dead der Directors Cut?
Edit: Naja wenn man nichts verkaufen will...


----------

